# Couple of heifers I AI'ed



## Jonny

Here's a few pics of a couple of heifers of mine. They are angus heifers and one simangus heifer. They are 18 months old.
I artificially inseminated them about 2 weeks ago and have just let the bull in to mop up any I missed. I used simangus semen on them as I did an experiment 2 years ago and bred some cows to angus vs simangus. Every simangus calf outgrew the pure angus by a mile! So hence going with the simangus from now on.


----------



## DoubleR

Nice group.  Hope they all caught via AI. 
What kind of birth weights are you expecting?
Would love to hear your pregnancy results and method of AI. (Timed, sync, heat detect etc)
There are a few people here interested in AI and your experience would be helpful to some


----------



## Jonny

Hey doubler,

Expecting around 32-35kg birth weight. Used this bull 2 years ago and the calves slipped out real easy. One of his daughters is in the above group of heifers. She is the largest and best looking heifer of the group!
I used timed ai. A program by Bayer. 
Day 0 insert CIDR and inject with gnrh
Day 7 remove cidr , inject prostaglandin and pmsg
Day 9 inseminate and inject with gnrh

Used this protocol as it fit into the days I had free off the real job. Would prefer to use a program with oestrodiol as a lot cheaper. I have used other TAI programs in the past and have posted about it in the reproduction forum.

Will know the results in about 6 weeks when I palpate them.

Cheers

J


----------



## DoubleR

Hi Jonny 
I'm very familiar with that protocol. Very effective. Sounds like a good fit! Look forward to a 100% pregnancy report


----------



## Dion

good looking cattle. Im thinking about sim angus. Ive got registered angus right now.


----------



## Patrickdaley

Hi everyone, im new to the app. Ive only really gotten into farming in the last year and a half or so and since then ive loved it. Im only 14 by the way. My dad gave me an angus bull calf to start off (x friesan, out of a dairy herd) but unfortunately he died of scours. There was another heifer in with my calf also who i was feeding regularly so my dad said i could have her when the bull died (also angus), anyway, i started working for my uncle (feeding calves, milking etc.) and i managed to save up 1100 euro! I went to the mart then and bought 5 new heifers (1 simmental, 2 limousines and 2 black herefords (aka whiteheads)). Im planning on putting them in calf in a year or so and I'm gonna use them as suckler cows. Any ideas on fattening them up more or when they calve, how long will i let their calves suck on them for? 6-9 months and what bull to ai which heifer, etc.
If anyone has any tips id love it if u could share them thanks


----------



## Dion

What are you AIing (bull) them to Jonny?


----------

